# May look at this TB



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I see no pictures.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Am I missing something in your post? I don't see any links or pictures.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry about that. I had forgotten to post the link.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

His temperament is rated at a 6, which means he's not going to be very laid back. Probably won't do well at just being a pleasure mount. 

I could be wrong, but he sure as heck doesn't look to be anywhere close to 17.2 h. Methinks someone's fudging his height just a tad. :wink:

He's a coming 5 y/o and has done exactly nothing except race 3 times, and they want $3,500 for him? I think someone's dreaming!

If you want an ex-racer who needs to be retrained, you can get one for a LOT less than $3,500, who has a nice, calm disposition. I'd pass.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Doesn't look like the typical full-blooded TB; looks pretty stocky. Decent shoulder, clean legs, and average heart girth. I'd like to see more pictures, particularly with the neck not so arched, but he looks like a nice solid horse.

ETA: Saw the price....definitely not worth it. You're close to my area; you can find many unproven OTTBs for pennies around here.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

He is beautiful, but for reenactments, etc, I personally would be looking for something that may be a bit calmer. It also does not say what, if any, training he has had except for racing. Unless, of course you are reenacting Paul Reveres ride! lol

He sure is a looker tho!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, he's pretty all right, but not $3,500 worth of pretty!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I second that one!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I third. Conformation of this horse is very good. But if the temperament is too hot, then would it work for you?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked a bit at his pedigree and he is quite well bred and that is why he has the bone he has. He is a nice horse that looks very warm blood. He has a lot of presence with all that chrome and his bone. 

If this were a few years ago, he would have been snapped up at that price. Alas, the times have changed. He is a good one.. but not $3500 good for the level of traing he has. If he were level 2 dressage horse.. or even an advanced level 1.. well.. MAYBE then....


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He is cute and I don't even like Tbs lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not as concerned about the temperament because my husband is an experienced rider. 4-6 is actually a good range for what he's looking for. He's used to OTTBs, Anglos, and Arabs. His last horse was a 9 year old OTTB.

The lack of any post-track training is a very good point. I think I will call and talk to the owner and see what this horse has been doing for the past 2-3 years if anything. He doesn't look like he's just been a pasture puff. 

One thing I really liked is the stockier size as a TB. If he's really as big as the ad says, then he'll be the perfect weight/size/type for what my husband wants overall. Of course, that's a big if.

So, I'll call the owner tomorrow and ask about any training or riding since the track and see if I can get more pictures. Hopefully I can get some to help with conformation. I really wish there were more pictures that could be useful, though.

ETA: I have no intention of paying $3500 for this type of horse. I will definitely make a lower offer if it gets to that point.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have one of those 'stockier' TBs myself Sea, so if you can get him for a lower price, I'd definitely consider it.

He's a looker and his conformation is good, but the lack of training concerns me. For $3,500 I'd expect more than him just running 3 races several years ago. :wink:


----------

